# Hilfe: seite includieren mit IceFaces



## jule37 (5. Jan 2010)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich habe grad angefangen mich in IceFaces einzuarbeiten und bin nach zwei Stunden Konfigurationsorgie an ein Problem gestoßen, das ich leider nicht lösen kann: ich möchte gerne eine Seite (Header) in eine andere Seite mit einbinden ala

[XML]<jsp:include page="header.jsp"/>[/XML]

klar, es funktioniert natürlich nicht; wie immer, wenn man was neues macht. In meinen bisherigen JSF Anwendungen hat dies auf folgende Weise immer herrlich einfach funktioniert:

[XML]
<f:subview id="header">
	<jsp:include page="./common/header.jsp"/>
</f:subview>[/XML]

<%@ include file="./common/header.jspx" %>  habe ich auch schon vergebens versucht.

Ich will doch nur einen header in jede Seite einbinden ohne gleich Facelets benutzen zu müssen - das kann doch nicht sein, dass das nicht mehr möglich ist.

Wäre echt super, wenn jemand mir einen Tip geben könnte. Ich habe leider noch kein vernünftiges IceFaces Tutorial finden können. Die sind entweder zu seicht oder gleich mit Facelets, womit ich mich ehrlich nicht beschäftigen möchte / kann (Zeit).

Gruß & Danke euch


----------



## jule37 (5. Jan 2010)

ok, anscheinend sollte ich mich mal wieder lächerlich machen, aber ich habe es grad durch einen zufall herausgefunden. falls es wen interessiert:

[XML]<jsp:directive.include file="./common/header.jsp" /> [/XML]

hats getan


----------



## rainwebs (7. Jan 2010)

Nichtsdestotrotz solltest Du Dich bald mit Facelets auseinandersetzen. Mit JSF 2.0 wird das Standard und das JSP-Gedaddle ist nicht mehr möglich.


----------

